# Lexus question



## schnisz (Nov 26, 2014)

Hi, I just started and I have a Lexus 450h. It seats 4. I'm a little confused about the different services. Does this vehicle qualify for anything other than X? thanks


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Which model, LS, RX , GS?


----------



## schnisz (Nov 26, 2014)

Older Chauffeur said:


> Which model, LS, RX , GS?


Sorry RX


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

I think you may be eligible for Uber Plus, but you need to contact Uber to get the official answer to your question. I saw a list of cars accepted for Plus in Los Angeles, and the RX was included. Good luck.


----------



## Elite Uber Driver (Nov 15, 2014)

Yes your vehicle qualifies for Uber Plus as long as it is 2007 or newer.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Here's the link, just scroll down- http://ubersupport.weebly.com/av-la-x.html


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Elite Uber Driver said:


> Yes your vehicle qualifies for Uber Plus as long as it is 2007 or newer.


I'm guessing he has at least a 2010, as I think that was the first year for the RX450 Hybrid. Also must have leather, which was most likely standard equipment, and not be a weird color.


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

Does the vehicle have 4 pax seats + driver?

Or 4 total?

That could be an issue as i thought Uber was 4pax min.

I know they refused a fully loaded LWB S Class in London for that reason (UberLux)


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

I think the OPmeans four plus the driver. The U.S. spec S Class seats five total, but I believe the new Maybach will be four total.


----------

